# JOM coilovers?



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Have you factored shipping and VAT to the picture? My guess is you could be in CX Racing territory in a heartbeat!


----------



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

@danny5 yes after shipping, they would be a little over $350 Canadian dollars.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

They are $423 Canadian on the site you linked. Shipping to Canada from England is free?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok, I contacted Venom Motorsports, since I was curious. I really don't want people to have unrealistic expectations, and you should always think that if it's too good to be true, it probably is!

208.77 gbp for the coilovers (includes UK VAT)
130 gbp for shipping to Alberta

338.77 is 692.69 Canadian
Plus approximate $55 Canadian import duty

That's about $750 shipped to your door...


----------



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

Well ****.. Thanks for doing my homework for me. Lol might as well spend a bit more and get k sports or something


----------

